# Piano Quartet



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

My first tune in this format. It is based on a few traditional song themes. My ambition is to let all four instruments contribute without being accompanying. Individuals form the group, the group forms the individual.
Feel free to comment.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fliverpool-liverpool


----------

